# Celebrities: Can I have your Autograph?



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I thought that we should have a list of LumberJocks who have "become famous" (anyone who has interviewed/been interviewed/ had projects posted … in the media or whatever makes them "famous".)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

John : several interview about his Extreme Birdhouses. One of the most recent is in the April/May 2007 editions of "Out Here", a Canadian Publication. (Also available in PDF form at www.outhere.ca ) Note: John's article is the "centrefold" article.

John has also been interviewed for the May 2007 issue of Canadian Home Workshop Magazine.

Congratulations John on your well-deserved honour.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry Debbie.
I can't help you, but I hope you can find someone.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

you mean you haven't been famous Dick? No articles in the local papers? Nothing?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

That's right, never. I looked in the archives of our local paper. 
They spelled my name wrong in the birth announcement. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well at least you weren't in the Obits


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Now you picked up some dry humor.LOL
You must have learned it on LJ.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

gotta learn from the best.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

me neither Deb. I had a blurb in our local paper when I got drafted, probably glad to get rid of me. I did see Black Sabbath and Deep Purple while in Germany. I guess that would'nt count. mike


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dusty was recently featured on HGTV's "Look what I did" (April 17, 2007).


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yah, Mike, unless your name was on the flyers.. I don't think that really counts.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks again Debbie

Mike that is one concert that i would have loved to see.
They are both going to be in concert in july in London Ontario.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I forgot about being in a movie once.
I was in the Civil Air Patrol Cadets when I was in High School. I went on a two week encampment at Rapid City Air Force Base. They made a recruiting movie for the CAPC, that was to be narrated by Arthur Godfrey. The Movie was done in 1949. I was one of 5 cadets that were picked from about 300, to be in the movie. 
Here's a good one for you though. I have never seen the movie. LOL 

I've check on the internet a couple of years ago, but couldn't find it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

you've never seen it?? How sad! 
Ok. you have to find it… a few emails here, a few phone calls there….

That reminded me that I was interviewed by one of our local politicians. The interview was held at Queen's Park in Toronto and was aired on cable TV for about 6 months. I had been facilitating a parenting program at our local correctional centre which was to be closed down. I was one of the advocates for keep it open rather than herding the gentlemen into the "super jail". We didn't win that one


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

TheWoodWhisperer famous over and over but best known for his podcasts. (See the LJ interview with Marc)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Matt also has his own podcast and has been interviewed for LJ.com


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Matt also wrote the column in the latest Woodcraft Magazine about woodworking on the internet.


----------



## PanamaJack (Mar 28, 2007)

Debbie
I agree with you that Dick C should be for his work! (Maybe a book?)

I majored in Hotel & Restaurant Management in College. Northwood Institute of Indiana, near French Lick Indiana. (Back in the Stone Age-1974) I was on the front page of the food section of the Indianapolis Star making some cakes…does that count??? 
Randy
I *wasn't* on the front page of today's paper, in the obits., which is good….I think.

P.S. I was in college when Larry Bird was attending Springs Valley High School *in* French Lick. (Does this help any?)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

JP.. excellent addition to our list.

P-Jack .. oh yyes, that definitely counts!! and so where's the pic of the pic?? 

(I had to laugh at your 1974 comment. My daughter's school is putting pictures of the teachers (from their own high school years) in their yearbook and the teachers asked her to bring in a picture of herself from the late '70s/early /80's.. She said, "Oh, you want BABY pictures!"... They didn't think that was funny lol. (She was born 1979, while most of them, well, weren't  
And just to add to the laugh, well we laughed - a lot-she found a picture of her 7th birthday and she was wearing her birthday present: a walkman (about 1/2 of her height, clipped to her belt) and big honkin' headphones. She looked SO cool hahahaa I'm still laughing).


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Nothing to do with woodworking, but I managed to stumble into the IMDB


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oooh bravo.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

Dennis Mitchell might be in the paper when he joins the Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My baby Cradle / Glider in Feb Woodcraft magazine
Mark had the poker chip boxes on the front cover and an article in the same issue.
I was in Popular Woodworking eZine on my most memorable wood find.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh right.. I was going to put yours in Karson and my phone rang and then I forgot. sorry about that!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Karson, Matt and Marc (all previously mentioned) have graced the pages of Woodcraft Magazine…

several of us have been interviewed here, but I think you mean elsewheres, right Debbie?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Donna's an Author. I'm currently reading her bandsaw book.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Krum, Has had many articles about herself.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

We can't forget Thor.


----------



## ErikinColorado (Mar 20, 2007)

Stay tuned for the upcoming Lumber Jocks Podcast (hosted by yours truly) which will feature an interview with a VERY famous member of Lumberjocks.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

woo hoo - more podcasts!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

this is getting to be quite the list!!
Scott-anyone, anything…. if there's been the ol' 10 min. of fame: let's hear about it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I took first place in an Ice Sculpture Contest held during our cities centennial celebration in 1993. I did a large bust of Abe Lincoln.
Although myself I didn't think it was that good. Ice Sculpture Contest"><img></a>[/TD][/TR][TR][TD]1993 - Ice Sculpture contest winner[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's awesome !!!! You just never cease to amaze me!!!

Congrats.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not so sure I deserve it but I'm soon to be published…or at least my gate/arbor will be in a new Sunset DIY book. And Fine Woodworking.com just went live with a Sketchup blog (Design,Click, Build) where I'm a featured contributor (if only my woodworking skills matched my Sketchup skills I'd be happy)

http://blogs.taunton.com/n/blogs/blog.aspx?webtag=fw-designforum&redirCnt=1

You'll need to subscibe (many of you may already). FWW online is a great resource.
You can also see the video tutorials I'm doing for Sketchup at brightcove.com if you don't feel like subscribing to FWW. One of my co-contributors is also posting some tutorials as well. just do a search on brightcove for "sketchup tutorials".


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Congratulations Bob
It,s a nice feeling to get published , It just adds to the enjoyment of building or creating something for yourself or someone else .


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Excellent idea, Debbie. Keep the list growing and congrats to everybody!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Try Googling yourself. You could be surprised with what you find.


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

As an amateur hobbyist, the traditional tool chest that I posted as a project here on lumberjocks is the only thing that has granted me a couple of passing glances. I would have to dig out the issues for the month and year, but there's a picture of the chest in the project section of the American Handyman magazine (8-10 years ago?) and I also won my DeWalt tabletop planer by submitting pictures of the chest to a tool storage contest in Wood magazine (4-6 years ago?) - honorable mention.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

This is completely non-woodworking related but does reflect skills from another career.

I designed the new official University Seal for my alma mater after they became part of the Texas A&M system. It made the local news but that's it. As far as being "published", the seal appears on every diploma issued by the university since 1993.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's pretty darned impressive!!!!! Nice.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

More non-woodworking related, but creative…

I was a writer/"actor"/producer on a student run variety tv show (local access) back in college. (totally extra curricular, this wasn't for a class, credit or anything, just the love of the game). "I'm not an actor, but I play one on tv…."

I had some recurring bits, in one I played a meteorologist - the gag was I didn't wear pants. I was "recognized" by the manager of a local fast food place - he leaned over the counter (thankfully from a distance) and said "I was just checking to make sure you had pants on." My puzzled expression got a quizzical and less confident "You do the weather, right?" 
"Yeah."

Freshman year I painted the college logo on one of the walls in the student gov't offices (about 4 or 5 feet across). A couple years later I caught a glimpse of it on the 5:00 (real, out-of-state) TV news, back in my hometown… So my work has been on TV without my doing! Sadly, the building has been demolished to make way for a new student union. I don't even have a photo of it. Got $50 for the job though.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, Debbie. It really made my Mom's dad pretty proud as he taught there for several years.

Scott, that's hilarious. You never know who is going to recognize you from somewhere else…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

great story Scott.. (still laughing)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Here's a new one to add to this list. *CarverRog* has a piture of ""The Shroud"":http://lumberjocks.com/projects/504 in the new issue of Woodcarving Illustrated Magazine

*Congratulations Rog !*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/572

Need I say more???


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

let's not forget another author in our group, OspreyBait has at least one book on bird carving out there. http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/darryl/topics


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I do have one thing to add, that isn't all that significant, at the time I hated the mans innards, but while stationed in Ft. Gordon, GA. I was on a detail to welcome General Westmoreland to our base. During inspection I was picked as the most stract soldier of the detail. Stract meaning having your stuff together, or you were the spiffyist guy on the detail and got to stand down, (replaced). So I never got to meet General Westmoreland. who cares… jockmike


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

In the military, I got to fly Al Gore's car around one….. lol Does that count.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know about being a 'celebrity,' but I guess if Sandor Nagyszalanczy comes up and hugs me when we meet, I'm pretty well known in the woodworking world due to my writing and book reviews. (and I can spell his name, too.)
Last year I won second place in the Golden Hammer Awards sponsored by the Nat'l. Assoc. of Home & Workshop Writers for a long article in WoodCraft magazine, so that was my 15 minutes of fame. I was second to Sandor and Jeff Jewitt trailed in third, so I was in excellent company and was honored to be included. I was working too hard this year to even compete, and all those writers wondered what happened to my submission, sigh. Too bad a penchant for food and living indoors has to get in the way of the fun stuff!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

congrats Barb!! 
I don't know who Sandor is .. but I'm sure he must be impressive to be mentioned along side your name 

Congrats on the honour!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1826

The above is a link to Donna's FAMOUS month!! no "5 minutes of fame" limit here!! 
Congrats Donna


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Debbie-
Sandor is the big name Taunton author of:
Setting Up Shop
The Art of Fine Tools
Tools Rare & Ingenious and
Taunton's Complete Illus. Guide to Jigs & Fixtures.
Also many many many magazine articles. He's won Six Golden Hammer Awards 
over the years, and at the awards breakfast, walked behind my chair singing
'If I Had A Hammer' because I only won a plaque. What a guy.
-Barb


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

hahaha that's funny. Gotta love a guy with that kind of sense of humour 
Impressive list he has


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Ms. Debbie,

Being a Tool hero, thanks to LJ, Jude Herr, has to be tops, so far!.

I attended a seminar in Seattle. The subject was internet marketing. There were "Hot Seats" which a panel of successful internet marketers, reviewing web sites created by people from the audience, and giving advice. These were pre arranged, but I managed to get a spot.

The site was for ezee-feed, and instead of getting the site critiqued, I got an hour's worth of questions and compliments on the product and the process I went through to get it to that point. And a few praises on the home made website.

A big ego booster for me!

That's probably my biggest claim to fame, other having my work published in some magazines, but no mention of me! Just the work.

Lee


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Does this count?

http://www.woodworkersguildofga.org/Galleries/2003Woodshow/images/P2280006.jpg


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Why sure it does! Nice piece and nice ribbon.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Lee - that's cool but I can't believe a magazine mentioned your work without mentioning you!! Huh.

Xavier-that's definitely a claim to fame. Congrats!!!! (awesome piece).


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Gosh, Deb, I once rode in a Marleboro ad shoot. Randy and George Krier and I were hired to chase horses around for the cameras. However, we were airbrushed out of the finished product. I guess we didn't look like Marleboro men.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's close enough for me. congrats on the invisible 15 min. of fame


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

One of my presentation got a write up a while back but that was for computer crap <laugh> 
http://www.dacs.org/archive/9810/rev0998.htm
I am only famous in my own mind


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's awesome!!!! Famouser- and famouser!!! Congrats.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I've been on the local television news several times (New Orleans) - but unfortunately it was because someone had met a tragic end or went to jail - I guess I'm only famous to my 3 granddaughters - I'm a great Paw Paw )


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

fame is fame…. sad as it is  
but famous to grandchildren is awesome!!!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I forgot! Back in 1978-80 my job was delivering single engine aircraft all over the world. On one trip in 1979 my fellow pilot was a very attractive lady. We got to Paris at a time when we could not get transportation back to London so the writer for the French Private Pilot magazine flew us back to London in a Cessna 310 and wrote a 4 page article about international delivery pilots. I'm sure it was because she was so much better looking than I.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

4 page.. wow. haha re: reason


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

My family were featured in this episode of Landscape Smart and I even do some woodworking on the show when I make my then 18mth old a tiny little Adirondack chair.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

BOB BABCOCK is the most famous lumberjock hero.

He is mentioned and even has sketchup models in the latest FINEWOODWORKING MAGAZINE DEC 2007 N0. 194

way-to-go BOB

big praize from DAN


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well isn't that cool-Damian and Bob


----------



## Buckskin (Jun 26, 2007)

Thos. Angle, Frank, Karson, a few others and I, are in this issue of the LJ E mag!


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Does this count? Fine Woodworking no…my name in print yes (county paper, probably 100 people really read it, 40 of which were family) It still got some urban logging converts and saved some beautiful trees from the landfill/burnpile.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a good friend (well, maybe not a good friend but I know him fairly well. Ok, maybe not fairly well but kinda well. Alright, to be honest I talked to him at a dinner party) who once was in a restaurant and sat two tables away from someone who knew the third cousin (or was it second cousin? hmmmm) of the assistant to Brad Pitt's next door neighbor's part time driver. Does this count at all? I don't have documentation but I could probably scrounge up the guys phone number (well, probably not).


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

The Urban Logger-- cool !!

Chip, I'm impressed!


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ferry pilot, What a job, *Sawdust*!

Your claim of fame has made me rememer the time when Ian Seager, the publisher and owner of the *"Flyer"* magazine of the UK, when to Spain. I flew him around piloting his Cessna 182 while he holded his expensive Nikon SLR camera out of the open window taking pictures for an upcoming article.

I ended up being mentioned in that article, as well as having a couple of my pictures published. That got me a free subscription to the magazine and some freebies from the boss himself. Previously we only knew each other throug the magazine's web mailing list.

By the way, do you remember the french lady's name? And the magazine's? A lot of my friends happen to be french pilots and who knows… the world's so small!


----------



## SteveM (Dec 28, 2006)

If we are scraping the cobwebs off long forgotten brain cells, I was once featured in a mag for building an experimental plane in my garage. The reporter was more impressed that our cat got stuck on a fresh fiberglass layup than my skills as a craftsman (in those days, craftperson now). My personal fame continues to await discovery.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

If it is of interest to you, I was interviewed by a leading Newspaper in Finland in March and another newspaper is coming on Monday to do another interview. The stories are about me, and my passion for woodworking - I am trying to teach them that IKEA is not the only place to shop. The only problem is the articles are in Finnish. I never been famous before, infamous yes, but never famous !

I'll post them if anybody wants to look at them.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

how wonderful, Tony-AND helping people learn about quality


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

In my 20's a story was told about me in a Romance Novel (On Wings of Passion). Unfortunately it described something I did on an airplane that was not romantic in nature.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn *Wayne*! Behind that sweet doggy face it turns out that you are a bad guy! ;o)

*Tony*, curse and swearing aren't allowed here, how you dare to mention that four letter word? The passion people has for I**A… drives me crazy. (


----------



## dataman (Sep 15, 2006)

The local FOXTV Station filmed our unique house as they interviewed me on its features and how it was built and aired it on their Home & Lifestyle program a few months ago.


----------



## Ric (Sep 29, 2007)

I've been in two winners lists in Chip Chats magazine for best of division entries in a Northwets Carvers Association show in Puyallup, WA and in a Quilceda Carvers show in Monrore, WA. I also had a picture of another entry in Chip Chats for a second best of show in Mesa, AZ.

And I just got a free copy of Fine Woodworking mag. I am in the Reader's Gallery - page 87 of the Dec issue (#194).


----------



## woodshopbob (Sep 30, 2007)

Well deb, as I have said on my page I am a retired firefighter. Over the years I have had many pictures in the papers, been on TV but not always for famous making reasons (fires,accidents). But did make the paper several times for community related work thru the fire department. But the best part of it all every year we would go to the elementary school & show the kids our fire engines & equipment and teach fire safety and the local papers would cover it. But wait, I still haven't told you the best part----here it comes!-----the kids from those visits are now adults & still come to me & say how are you fireman bob, I still remember what you taught us in school about fire safety! Kinda brings a tear to you eye don't it!


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

One of my dads best friends is a business partner of Mr. Lee of Lee Valley Tools… any good? I have had no special claim to fame with woodworking but have had some opportunity to meet famous people… I met Marc and his wife Nicole (The WoodWhisperer) at the AWFS show… I also got to meet Norm Abrams and David Marks there…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Bob… that is so precious  You must grin from head to toe when that happens.

Drew: that counts in my books!!


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

They've got a picture of me on the bulliten board at the post office…. oops.. never mind


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Wow there sure are a lot of famous woodworkers here !


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I won a WoodWhisperer T shirt. 
How did Marc get that stain on his shirt contest.
answer
Shaken, not stirred


----------



## dataman (Sep 15, 2006)

Check out the latest issue of American Woodorking #132 November 2007.
They featured my workshop on page 80 as well as my blast gate invention on page 53.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

OK, I'll add my little bit. There is an article on me and my saddle shop in the spring or summer issue of "Cowboy" magazine. Back in the '70's I did some illustrations for "Western Horseman" and had my Christmas card with original art and poem featured. I did quite a few illustrations for the Prescot Courior(Prescott,Ariz.) for the cover of their weekend magazine. I had an article published in "Cowboy" magazine in'95.

I drove wagon #1 on the Wyoming Centenial Wagon Train from Fort Casper to Cody. We were freighting headquarters. We were on the trail for 30 days. My photo was on the front page of the Rocky Montain News. Jim Angel of the AP rode with Carleen and I on the first day and wrote an article about us. AP later sent a reporter and she wrote another article about Carleen and I. We have a whole trunk of clippings and photos from publications from that 30 days.

` I think when we were farming with horses near Union, Oregon, the local newspaper photgrapher stopped by every time he couldn't think of anything else and we would wind up in the paper again. The Observer from LaGrande did a two page article on us. Our local paper here did a feature article on us last winter. Maybe soon we will get an article on woodworking.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

just look at the gang!! Holy Moly… some pretty famous people here!!

Autographs.. autographs!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

my daughter (my connection to the fame) teaches high school music; the symbols from her classroom (her connection to the fame) have been borrowed by Pete Best, the original Beatle's Drummer. 
He's obviously playing in some local establishment and is borrowing equipment for some reason! lol


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL. He (Pete Best) is playing at the local Indian Casino. I heard it advertised on the Radio today.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

LJ Niki is famous again! One of his great shop tips was just featured in Wood Magazine (Dec 07/Jan 08 Issue). Niki, your tips and jigs are making us all better woodworkers! Thank you!


----------



## Ageingwood (Dec 8, 2007)

Best I can do is the stir I caused with the pink and green moose, local news picked up on those and came to seeme about them . Not much fame from this . But did turn out to be great advertising . 
LJ Niki, I actually saw tiips in my Wood Mag. Way to go !!


----------



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know about "celebrity", but I've done an article or 30 for a few woodworking/cottage/outdoor magazines…does that count? 

Ryan


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I have read a few of them Ryan and they are all great articles . Congratulations


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Ryan, that reminded me that I had a few articles published in "The Country Connection"..


----------



## schwingding (Dec 5, 2007)

At the request of msDebbie, here goes: (for the record I don't like doing this as it seems like bragging)

I have been very fortunate in my woodworking endeavors as far as publicity.

Here goes what I can recall:

My work titled "Christmas" (in my projects library) won the first American Association of Woodturners national platter turning contest. It was pictured, along with my bio, in the American Woodturner magazine.

Several of my works have been featured in "Woodcraft Magazine", including the carved cherry burl and the "Continental Drift" in my projects library

"Continental Drift" is on display in the Hong Kong Museum of Art

My work "If I Only Had a Brain" is on display at the Arrowmont Crafts School gallery

I have had several articles posted in various woodworking magazines for both turning and carving.

Most recently I have been given the cover of the Lee Valley Tools catalog.

I've also been a leg model for a triathlon clothing company.

Whew.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

There's bragging (being proud of one's accomplishments and sharing this information with others) and then there is "bragging" (trying to impress, trying to look better than the other guy).

Congrats on all of your honours. Well deserved!


----------



## schwingding (Dec 5, 2007)

Fine Woodworking press continues to escape me! I am turned down by them every time I submit something. I keep trying, however.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well, what do they know 
You keep trying .. someday you will be successful. Each "no" is one closer to a yes


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Now! I got my Schwingding Lee Valley catalogue today! Way to go, Schwing.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, and Todd A. Clippinger is sleeping downstairs on the couch tonight after a great Nebraska beef dinner and conversation that spanned the gamut of design philosophy, woodworking, contracting, finishing and my out-of-alignment table saw. He is on his way home from finishing up the Cooper House build, and Omaha is the halfway point between there and his home. One seriously fine fellow. Have I mentioned lately how much I love this site and the circle of woodworkers I have met.

Not too bad for a self-taught goofy garage wood Bordnerizer…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's pretty exciting, Douglas!!!


----------



## ICTINSTRUCTOR (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an article in the local paper for the Karakoe Cart that was built for the Veterans Center. And Several National NewsCasts for the twelve houses my students and I built in Laffayette, LA for the hurricane victims last year in conjunction with Major Leauge Baseball, and Habitat for Humanity. One local news story for a table I built out of the logs that fell at the Texas A&M bonfire a fews years ago and killed several students. Thats about it here…......


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

all i know is that i have been featured in this article of woodworking online.

http://www.woodworkingonline.com/2008/02/06/teenage-woodworker-denis-rezendes/


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I was quoted in Dec 20th 2007 on our Mason Dixon Toy Workshop Christmas Toy Giveaway. It was a full page article in the newspaper. Laural Star and Seaford Star


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My wife Peggy took this photo when she worked for the sherriffs department. It has been everywhere … CNN, google, Time Magazine and millions of other places.

infamous McMinnville Tennessee school teacher










​
anyone remember ?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Teenagewoodworker:: WOO HOOO that's impressive!! Congratulations 

(and I don't remember the teacher)


----------



## cowboy (Jan 12, 2008)

I feel kind of funny about this but I have been written up in several newspapers,won awards from CWB magazine,have had pieces published in Fine Woodworking,interviewed on ABC at the Western Design Conference,taken best of show a couple of times,best wood several and generally been pretty lucky that way.At the end of the day I still just work away like everyone else on here

Cowboy


----------



## dataman (Sep 15, 2006)

Check out the latest Popular Woodworking Book titled "Workshop Lust" - American Woodshops and The Men Who Love Them. My shop is one of 25 highlighted over 6 pages of this book!


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Politicans aren't held in great regard, but here goes…...................I'm a retired State Representative from the Florida House of Representatives. I've also held several posts with a state party in Florida, and was a delegate to the National Convention in 2000.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

I just got a small article about me in Charles Neil's Monthly newsletter!


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

OK, here goes. Another one totally unrelated to woodworking, and more cob webs but…

The local paper in Whitehorse YT. did 2 articles on me. One for a high efficiency wood stove I designed, and did manufacture for a while, and another for a line of cloth, light weight camping gear I designed and manufactured. I wrote a booklet called "Luxury Camping - or - Camping for the Faint Hearted" in which I included my camping gear. I'll have to web publish it one of these days. Thought I'd just give the camping gear designs away for anyone who wants to make it for themselves.

Not much but at least my name was in the articles .


----------



## BertJ (Apr 10, 2008)

This issue of Popular Woodworking (June 2008) has my Jatoba Bench project featured. I also have a computer desk that will be in the October issue of Woodwork. Nothing in FWW yet! But I, too, keep trying.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

body of work , over 1000 signed pieces


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

On National radio once about property values. Also misquoted (as reporters usually do) in Sydney papers a couple of times.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

All in one week, my 2×4 Welsh Stick Chair got its portrait in UK's "Furniture and Cabinetmaking" 
albeit accompanied by a letter I'd submitted!

In addition, my Roman Plane re-creation (and I) appeared in at least three local newspapers this week.



Coincidentally, Mrs YS got coverage in those newspapers too for running a local event on World Wide Knitting in Public Day

It's all too much


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Ryan … can I have your autograph???? !!!

http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/homepage?&NTDESC=eletter05a.htm


----------



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I have an interesting story to share from my father-in-law that I thought was pretty cool.

My father-in-law was released from the service in some army base in the south, and was on his way home on a train. He struck up a conversation with a fellow traveler on the train, and the conversation finally got around to "what do you do for a living?"

The man he was talking with said he was a talent agent.

My father-in-law asked, "Anybody I might have heard of?"

"Well, just some local talent, probably no one you ever heard of, but I do have this new guy that's pretty promising…"

"Oh yeah, who?"

"A young kid named Elvis Presley."

"No, haven't heard of him" my father in law replied.

He was talking with "Colonel" Tom Parker.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i got in Charles Neil's newsletter again.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

awesome!!  Congrats


----------



## Kaytrim (Aug 11, 2008)

I have two items of note.

Kevin Steele owner of GameRoom Magazine did an interview with me via Personal Message on another forum. The result was a blurb in the January 2008 issue, page 14.

I also did a nearly 2 hour podcast with Rick Waters and Eric Pearson of The Sawdust Cronicles.

I am going to see if I can get copies to post up on my wordpress blog.

Michael


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, since this topic came up to the top of the list…..

My 15 minutes of fame was snatched from my grasp yesterday. I had mentioned back in August that I had been contacted by the editor of Wood Magazine's "America's Best Home Workshops" about including my rolling tool caddy in this year's edition.

After months of waiting, signing release forms, and approving the final version of the photo and caption as it would appear, yesterday they mailed me a complimentary copy. I eagerly thumbed through it once, twice, three times…. my project was nowhere to be found. I emailed the editor, and he responded back that it had actually been a surprise to him as well. When he checked into it, he found out that a full page ad had been sold at the last minute, so they had to drop the content from one side of a page. Me and some other poor schmuck from Timbucktu who I was sharing the page with will have to wait till next year. ;-(


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

That stinks Charlie, especially since you didn't find out until you got the sample copy.


----------



## thom (Feb 16, 2008)

Have been featured in a number of newspaper articles and was blessed a few years back when Custom Woodworking Business featured me in the editorial and did a multi page layout on me and my business . Was truly flattered to receive calls of congratulations from fellow woodworkers across the country.

That's it for my 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The famous one in our household an almost Jock is my wife she is a prolific writer and has written quite a few books see under BRONWEN HOSIE in google for example of her work I am just well known in our wee town Dunoon in Argyll on the Holy Loch were many many US Navy personell were for many years and many of them became our good friends.Alistair


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I built a train and coal tender several years ago from treated 2X lumber. This train was about 3' wide, 5' tall and about 16 feet long. We built it as a fund raiser for our downtown revitilization program and raffled it off right before our annual Christmas Parade. I got a big write up in our local paper and regional paper as well. The guy who won it donated it to the senior citizen center for their picnic and exercise area for kids to play on when visiting the center.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Well….....does having your picture hanging in the Post Office count?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

ummmm…ah…..


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Debbie I think that both of our new Brazilian LJ's both qualify


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

isn't that the truth!!! absolutely


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

MsDeb, I've been in the Incra photo gallery for more than a year. They are looking for more projects to post there. It has to be people's projects made using there jigs. The email of who to contact is posted there.

http://incra.com/product_photogallery.htm


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's wonderful! 
Great projects posted there.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm 133 days since the last post … why not get this going again?

This will sound a bit arrogant but it's not meant that way - my father and I have both been included in various newspaper articles, news interviews, published articles, been in magazines, gotten some TV coverage - now have a pending artist feature coming out in September, etc. I've lost track of the newspaper coverage …

It's honestly not that hard to get local coverage - just start calling the newspapers and telling them what you're up to. Newspapers need stories - if nothing blows up, crashes, or burns down, if there is no horrific event in your local area then they are hungry for anything human interest. You're a human - you're doing something - that could be interesting. TELL THEM - and they will print it … may not go for a few days, but they will in time print it.

Same goes for magazines, many will take freelance articles or member articles. Chip Chats (www.chipchats.org) accepts member articles all the time. Many web/blog sites now take articles.

Local news will cover craft fairs, shows, other events. If you win something - TELL THEM …

Write your own press releases and call to follow up on them - if you want attention it really isn't that hard to draw it. If you're in business it makes it much easier to make certain sales when you walk in and they do the "OOH I saw you on TV, or I saw you in the newspaper!"

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/MasterofTheShop.pdf - October � 2007 Princeton Magazine / North Jersey Media Group. Check out this recent article featuring Eric Saperstein.

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/company_pub1_tt1.html - Trenton Times Article: "Carving A Niche" This feature article by Janet Purcell launched Artisans resurgence into active business January 3rd of 2002.

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Timberlane_Gets_New_Timberwolf.pdf September 13, 2007 - Press Release - "Timberlane gets new timberwolf" - Hopewell Valley News, Sept 13th, 2007. This article features a project chainsaw carved by Bob Eigenrauch, Master Chainsaw Carver with hand detailing by Master Wood Carver Stanley D. Saperstein.

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/ArtistrythatgoeswiththeGrainWhatsYourPassion.pdf - "Artistry that Goes with the Grain," Metropolitan Life's "What's your passion?" section of MetNews Daily. Published online June 12, 2008.

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Whitetail_Sunrize_Chip_Chats.pdf - Chip Chats Feature Article on our Timberwolf - Mar/Apr 2009 - Feature article showing our Wildlife Safari Chest

This is a fraction of the coverage we've had - if you want to get out there - GO FOR IT!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

great tips Eric (and congrats on your own publicity).

I think we need a writer (and authority) to write an article comparing the cost and longevity of custom-made furniture with store-bought. In these economic times I think newspapers and magazines would be pleased to get information on changing from our disposable society back to buying to keep.

Someone writes the article…. individual craftsman can include their own information and submit it to their local newspapers..

Great publicity and educating society as a whole at the same time!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I was just on TV last night and this morning on the A-channel from London for my birdhouses . They did a great job !!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

Greetings -

I've got something "sorta" like that included in our green notes (link below) ... this gets into a lot of the sustainable forestry concepts, why higher quality materials are better, etc.

http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/docs/Artisans_GreenNotes.pdf

The next level as you describe becomes beat up the stuff in stores more directly - interesting … I've got a lot of drafts in progress maybe one more is required! Some day they all get finished … some day ..

Great bird houses BTW - fit for lifestyles of the rich and feathered! (Hmmm, I like that - you may find them featured with a blog title something like that and a link back to your site!)


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey…don't forget me…..I'm a legend in my own mind…and my autograph with 5 bucks might get you a gallon of gas…

Truthfully, I think quite a few of our folks here on LJ's should be famous as their creations are awe inspiring…and the discussions, advice, comments etc…are better than any of those woodworking shows on TV…Not to mention the humor….Ive gotten more laughs here then on any comedy central show…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

My projects grace the pages of LJ )


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Jim…I'll give you my autograph….if you give me yours…..just put it on this blank counter check…....LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yes, Eric, something like that …. hmmm I think I'll start something in the next eMag.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

I recently received first place in the American Association of Woodturners competition. The competition was based on best form for a closed bowl or hollow form.

I also received first place at the Sugar Creek Art Festival.


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

Trifern - write up concise press release on it, send it out to a few local papers. One will bite … if you subscribe to any turning magazines send it to them too. Blog it - etc … if you sell your work it goes a long way towards building credentials.

Of course … once you do get published somewhere you will likely be contacted by "In the News" ... a company that has defined a new level of leveraging ego marketing. They call - tell you they are sending you a plaque featuring your article laminated into a nice piece of wood with a brass tag. If you like it, pay them, if not just put the return sticker on it and send it back. I doubt anyone has a low enough self esteem to send it back!

http://www.inthenewsonline.com/ - either way if you contact them or they contact you - "Plaque-a-fy" your articles and hang them around the shop. Any good awards, pictures, etc - frame them put them up.

I have to do this more than I do - we have a few hung up but no where near what we actually have. Things add up after a while. Rotate them periodically if you have repeat business so people notice more than one or two of them.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn11/GMman_2008/Grand-Sault_011.jpg


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

I shook Norm Abrams hand at the Atlanta wood show once. Yall line up and i'll sign ya stuff!


----------



## EricMSaperstein (Jul 5, 2009)

Greetings,

Here's some of our latest publicity! - Two medias two great opportunities!

http://www.ebru.tv/en/p.fullepisode.html?prg_id=156 (Goto Episode 4 - We're the Second Feature in the Episode!)

For those whom are new to our blog site - Artisans of the Valley with our full cast of characters (Eric M. Saperstein, Theresa Tonte, Stanley D. Saperstein, & Cindy Saperstein) will be featured on EBRU TV's new show entitled "Blank Canvas."

"Each week on Blank Canvas, we meet extraordinary artists and share in their stories of passion and dedication. What drove them to their art? How did it feel the first time they picked up that brush and filled up a blank canvas? Sometimes it is a form of personal expression, and other times, it is a way to preserve one's heritage. A few rare artists even use their art forms to build bridges and foster dialogue, bringing people together. We also delve into the life of the artist, his fears and passions and ultimately how he uses his art form to make sense of the world and strengthen his connection to the divine." - www.ebru.tv

=====

Artisans' Master Craftsman Eric M. Saperstein recently got the opportunity to interview with www.airtoolreview.com Air Tool Review is a leading educational resource, review and industry news site for everything that´s of interests to professionals and hobbyists that work with air tools. From novice to professional, this site has something for everyone.

http://airtoolreview.com/259/interview-with-artisans-ofthe-valley-part-1

====

Don't forget to visit our blog at http://www.artisansofthevalley.com/blog

Enjoy!


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

It's been a while- kind of out of the LJ loop. Been a crazy summer.

1983 In the Windsor Star, playing ball with my uncle's German short hair (My Uncle is an artist, he works with wood- it could be related)

1992 In the Stratford Beacon Herald- won 2 first places in an art show, also sold my first pieces that day.

2006- In the Kitchener-Waterloo Record, when McGuire Woodworks was born (again)

My Mom, Son Dexter, and I were interviewed this summer near Cleveland because we happened to be sitting on a beach where a body was found.

Also a few snapshots at the local precinct…LOL


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

It's been a while- kind of out of the LJ loop. Been a crazy summer.

1983 In the Windsor Star, playing ball with my uncle's German short hair (My Uncle is an artist, he works with wood- it could be related)

1992 In the Stratford Beacon Herald- won 2 first places in an art show, also sold my first pieces that day.

2006- In the Kitchener-Waterloo Record, when McGuire Woodworks was born (again)

My Mom, Son Dexter, and I were interviewed this summer near Cleveland because we happened to be sitting on a beach where a body was found.

Also a few snapshots at the local precinct…LOL


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I have an article published in the Fall 2009 edition of the AAW Woodturning Journal.


----------



## langski93 (Dec 31, 2008)

I once did a 3 min. interview with Morley Safer for 60 Minutes after the company I worked for burned down. Damn. They cut me to 10 seconds, but at least my mother saw me. Morley is shorter than he looks


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not famous. But My wife's uncle was in a little group in Germany during WWII known as the "Devils brigrade" and his name is listed in the front of the book of the same namesake. We found an early edition of the book, that was signed by the author and gave it to his brother (my father in law) for Christmas a few years back. My father in law was in the recon group that opened the first concentration camp in Germany in WWII. He saw Patton come through, was told later the Patton heaved his guts out after viewing and coming out of that first concentration camp. He still has original browny box camera B&W photos from the camp that he took, which we will inherit one day. A sad sight, not something one what's to inherit. 
Also, He and my wife met and shook hands with Bob Hope in Hawaii, on his way back from a tour of duty in Vietnam.

My mother in law was actually in one of the camps and was born in the same town as Hilter (Linz, Austria). They have done numerous interviews and videos for the local newpapers and schools.

Rob


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

fascinating stories and big kudos to all the achievements.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well i have everyone here beat…..yes i do…....i wore a red dress posted on lumber jocks, AND…am the lazy lary red dress representitive…....i could be called the lazzy larry in red crazy guy…...whop whop whop…..and this is where i spin in a circle…like the three stooges….....poke ya in the eye…........now hows that for famous.


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not famous but the little woman and I were on "The Newlywed Game" back in 1974.

We were tied for the lead when Bob Eubanks asked my wife "What is the one thing of Jerry's that you would really like to tell him where he could to stick it?"

Since on the drive down to the show we were talking about how she didn't like my beard I was sure we were going to get that question right and take the lead.

I sat there all cocky and confident while she thought long and hard and finally said "His pool cue!" Ouch.

We came in second.

Bothus


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

I just found out this morning I won a $25 rockler gift card for a submission to Woodworkers Journal. It was for Rob Johnstones apple polishing contest to write a flattering and funny review of his email editorial. I think I won 2nd place. Here is the post I wrote:

Feelin' Fine and "Phat" 
Fishing for Compliments: Here's What We Caught

As most of you know, in Rob's editorial last time out, we promised prizes to people who said good things about the eZine, as judged by our crack team of judges, consisting of…Rob Johnstone. You'll find the first place winner in this issue's editorial, but, of course, we just can't get enough of hearing you sing our praises, so we wanted to share a few more entries in the Woodworker's Journal eZine Apple Polishing Contest. - Editor

" I have read nearly all of the other woodworking magazines, and they don't compare with the inspiring masterpiece you craft every month. From the first words in Rob's editorial to the last line, 'copyright 2009 Woodworker's Journal,' I am moved in ways I never thought possible by the digital word on screen. My favorite part is, of course, Rob's editorial. He is witty and creative, and just the name alone is inspiring. ROB JOHNSTONE.

"Second after the editorial are the free plans. I have built all the items that have come in this useful section. Well, not all- really only one-but someday I hope to, before I pass from this world.

"This eZine actually saved my life once. I had printed a copy to read in the bathroom, as I knew I would have time for reading on this particular trip. I got comfortable and began to read when I happened to glance at the roll of toilet paper. You guessed it, completely empty and no spare rolls in site. Now, we had a house full of guests, and I am just sure I would have died of embarrassment if I had needed to call out for reinforcements. I quickly realized that I was holding a handful of paper. Then I realized it was my beloved eZine. What to do, what to do? Although tormented, I decided that the parts I had already read could come to my rescue (sorry, Rob). So don't miss a single issue of this great publication. It may just save your life, too." - Shawn Highfill

If you go to Woodworkers Journal and the feedback tab, you can see all the submission.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

grizzman - you win
Bothus: ouch…. and that's pretty famous!! 
Shawn: a great read! and congrats


----------



## FenceWorkshop (Nov 5, 2009)

You would never think "gizzman" and "red dress" would ever fall in the same sentence.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I do my own radio commercials for my woodworking tool store, I also did one TV spot. Does it count when you pay for the exposure?

I also did a one hour radio talk show with my brother. We were interviewed on a local home improvement show.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

paid "5 min of fame"-?? sure  
excellent


----------

